# Buying goods from Farmers Markets



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Today we visited the St Ives (Cambs) farmers market and couldn't resist picking up a Lemon Drizzle Cake to have with our El Portillo (Costa Rican Cup of Excellence - #19) that arrived from Squaremile yesterday.

The pairing couldn't be better, with the tasting notes on the coffee being '...golden syrup sweetness, that turns to toffee and fudge as it cools...orange like acidity without being citric...'

The tastes complement each other so well that we had to have seconds of both!

As this coffee will still be in the house next week I am already thinking about pairing it up with another treat from the next farmers market we visit next weekend.


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds lovely. Try coffee with mead (if the farmer's market sells it) - works well!


----------

